# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Pero mira cómo enferman los peces en el río

## NoRegistrado

*Analizan cinco especies del Ebro, Llobregat, Guadalquivir y Júcar 
Los peces que comemos altamente contaminados con anti piojos* 




> Los comemos. Viven en las truchas, en las carpas, en los barbos... Son insecticidas, piretroides. A los peces que los ingieren les fallan las aletas, las neuronas, el hígado... ¿También a las personas? Nada se ha sabido hasta ahora de sus víctimas en España. Nada hasta que Ethel Eljarrat, bióloga española de origen judío, decidió aplicar bisturí y microscopio a los habitantes de algunos de nuestros ríos más emblemáticos. "Esta es la primera vez que se detectan piretroides en peces de cauces fluviales", concluye la investigadora del Instituto de Diagnóstico Ambiental y autora principal del estudio. "Y lo más sorprendente es que las concentraciones halladas (hasta cinco microgramos por gramo de grasa) son mucho más elevadas que las de la mayoría de los llamados contaminantes emergentes, como los fármacos, los cosméticos o los retardantes de llama" que van a parar a los cauces. 
> 
> La sorpresa fue yendo a más cuando Eljarrat comprobó que esos insecticidas "ideales", así considerados por la industria química porque "no se acumulan en animales y medioambiente", estaban presentes en el 100% de los peces analizados. O sea, en truchas, bagres, barbos, carpas y gobios, todos ellos capturados a lo largo del Ebro, Llobregat, Júcar y Guadalquivir. ¿Nos mienten, entonces? "A la vista está que lo que dicen los fabricantes no es del todo correcto", tira de diplomacia la experta del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC).
> 
> Estos insecticidas "ideales" están muy extendidos en el ámbito doméstico -en champús contra los piojos, antimosquitos...- y en la agricultura y la ganadería. También se usan para eliminar una especie de piojo en los salmones de piscifactoría. Los restos tóxicos terminan en los ríos y los peces enferman. Sufren problemas neurológicos, tienen dificultad en el aleteo, lo que les impide escapar con éxito de los depredadores, además de problemas cardiacos, y su crecimiento también es menor.
> 
> De los 12 insecticidas piretroides analizados, los que se han hallado en mayores concentraciones son la permetrina, un repelente de insectos (en el río Ebro y Llobregat), la cipermetrina, un matacucarachas (en el Guadalquivir) y la tetrametrina, comunmente utilizado para matar garrapatas (en el Júcar).
> 
> *De madres a hijos*
> ...



http://www.elmundo.es/cronica/2015/0...32f8b4595.html

Pues si se vienen a analizar los del Manzanares y del Jarama, ya es que salen corriendo despavoridos.

Pero no pasa nada, todo está bien.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Como siempre, botella medio llena y botella medio vacia. ¿A que nunca te has tomado Miguel una buena trucha bien contaminada. puñeteara etc. ¿A que si? ?verdad que estaba buena? Que la disfrutes

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Como siempre, botella medio llena y botella medio vacia. ¿A que nunca te has tomado Miguel una buena trucha bien contaminada. puñeteara etc. ¿A que si? ?verdad que estaba buena? Que la disfrutes


No sé a que te refieres con lo de la botella. Siempre estás con el mismo sermón. Si te parece que citar una noticia no está bien, la próxima vez te preguntaré antes de poner nada.

 No me suelo comer truchas, entre otras cosas porque las autóctonas me gusta que estén en el río y en la mayoría del territorio del país está prohibido comercializarlas. Y las de piscifactoría (debido a que he hecho trabajos en algunas y he visto la composición del pienso que les dan), pues prefiero no comérmelas.
 Sólo decir que si alguien necesita comer de régimen o sano, antes que una trucha de piscifactoría, se coma un pollo de corral.

 Pero bueno, si te quieres comer una carpa del Manzanares o del Jarama, allá tú, que te aproveche.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

